# Philosophy & Evolution



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

As usual I ponder my "condition" called Depersonalization and what is it's purpose.

Sometimes I view it as a curse, but other times I view it as a blessing.

I have learned so much about myself and society while being in this state.

Prior to Depersonalization I would NEVER have engaged in Philosophical thinking, but now I do. 
I am even taking an advanced course in it and doing really well in it.

When I read Philosopher's theories I wonder HOW they could have ended 
up with those theories as they are so abstract and way out there, I never would have read them without depersonalization. 
My small world before would not have allowed it.

Prior to depersonalization, God never occurred to me either.

I never would have really thought outside of my own personal bubble if it were not for Depersonalization.
I never would have discovered all the wrongs I was doing TO myself if it were not for Depersonalization.

Being "outside" myself has given me the ability to look AT myself.

Philosophy I find is hard on the mind as it expands it beyond realms we never thought possible.

But I think had it NOT been for people's whose minds were NOT stretched we never would have reached the heights we have in technology.

It took a mind to think something was even possible outside of societal norms. A mind that could think beyond the masses of society and not be pulled back into society.
A crab that gets out of the barrel and doesn't get pulled back in.

Prior to Depersonalization I was social and extraverted on the outside and underdeveloped emotionally on the inside.
Now I am underdeveloped on the outside, but my inside world is HUGE although I understand my emotions, but am not quite feeling them yet.
Ironic isn't it?

So I wonder if all the people who have brought great technologies and theories to humanity were Depersonalized.

Like Einstein, Edison, Carl Jung, and even Bill Gates.

Were these men Depersonalized by chance? 
Had they been caught up in "social" life would they have even made the amazing discoveries they did?

At one time people would have scoffed at the idea of the Internet - now we have the internet

I just think that Depersonalization has also brought me a heightened awareness about myself and the world and sometimes I think my mind has been stretched, but it cannot go back to it's original size so now it feels too big for my Ego. I dunno..........

Bottom line is I am saying that Depersonalization has the ability to bring amazing levels of awareness to self that would have otherwise been thwarted BECAUSE of being social.
It brings awareness of what "could be". It has made me think outside of the box as I no longer am IN the box. LOL (the box being my body or my limited ego).

Another theory I have often thought of was this:

There are more and more people going through DP and I wonder if this isn't some sort of evolution process.

It's possible. If technology can get more powerful and advanced, why can't natural evolution do the same?

If you believe in God, which I do, then if MAN can build more advanced technology, God can do better and build more advanced humans.

I DO look at Depersonalization as some sort of advancement of Mind. It's just really uncomfortable.

I have also often thought of it as the right brain developing itself, since abstract (creativity) comes from the right brain

Just theories..........from my abstract mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> As usual I ponder my "condition" called Depersonalization and what is it's purpose.
> 
> Sometimes I view it as a curse, but other times I view it as a blessing.
> 
> ...


i just love your point of view... and it resonates with how i feel about DP for sure... if it weren't for DP... i'd be just one more person in the world probably partying.. 'sleep walking' and part of the norm i suppose.. i still go to school and do everyday normal things but I see things differently and i know i have such a strong will because of this DP..

i feel i have entered such a unique awareness that allows me to understand things from a COMPLETE different point a view... one that no way i would have understood by simply reading about it.... it's like a LIVING philosophy! It's like being on a 'drug high' but not having taken any drug to induce this experience... I'm thankful that i can switch it off though but.. once one has experienced DP it's like.. there's really no way we can forget what it's like...

I'm thankful for having DP in my life... but also thankful that I know how to control it now.. so live in and out of this reality..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> i just love your point of view... and it resonates with how i feel about DP for sure... if it weren't for DP... i'd be just one more person in the world probably partying.. 'sleep walking' and part of the norm i suppose.. i still go to school and do everyday normal things but I see things differently and i know i have such a strong will because of this DP..
> 
> i feel i have entered such a unique awareness that allows me to understand things from a COMPLETE different point a view... one that no way i would have understood by simply reading about it.... it's like a LIVING philosophy! It's like being on a 'drug high' but not having taken any drug to induce this experience... I'm thankful that i can switch it off though but.. once one has experienced DP it's like.. there's really no way we can forget what it's like...
> 
> I'm thankful for having DP in my life... but also thankful that I know how to control it now.. so live in and out of this reality..


I look around me and I see people putting massive EFFORT in trying to uphold their IMAGE to the public. So basically that is worshipping one's own image and an image is not real, only WE are real.

Watch the 3rd movie of Zeitgeist - Moving forward and you will see much more illusion in the world like the illusion of the stock markets or money being printed without gold to back it up or about jobs being created just for the sake of creating them...........man has to CREATED this illusional economy...................economy means to make best use of resources.........there is no money to be made in "best use"....it's bullshit
http://www.zeitgeistmovingforward.com/

So while my DP has made me feel crazy at times, or rather like an oddball, I am glad am still not being a slave to my image, my house, my clothes, my job, etc.

and I see this slavery of the masses of people.........so I ask myself "who is crazy? me or them?"

anyways man has never learned much in comfort, we usually learn more in suffering and I guess DP is just that........to make us feel "not normal" so we will be willing to grow out of necessity

I almost feel like I am coming back inside my body these days as I have been engaging in the world again, but this time on MY terms


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I look around me and I see people putting massive EFFORT in trying to uphold their IMAGE to the public. So basically that is worshipping one's own image and an image is not real, only WE are real.
> 
> Watch the 3rd movie of Zeitgeist - Moving forward and you will see much more illusion in the world like the illusion of the stock markets or money being printed without gold to back it up or about jobs being created just for the sake of creating them...........man has to CREATED this illusional economy...................economy means to make best use of resources.........there is no money to be made in "best use"....it's bullshit
> http://www.zeitgeistmovingforward.com/
> ...


wow yes i know exactly what you mean.

I saw the zietgeist film .. and indeed it is an eye-opener..

Dp can make one dettach from the physical body and false sense of identity image as well... it's like.. i know im in this body but this body isn't ultimately me.. nor am i gonna allow it to control me.. .. im not gonna worship it and just because i am experiencing being female, my gender, my race im not gonna identify fully with it.. it's not all that i am... Dp is a very DEEP experience and i think few can handle it.. and fewer can see it in a positive light. It's not for the weak..

although what i mentioned above is an EXTREME falling away of flase sense of identity.. it also strips away the ' im beautiful everyone look at me..'.. or the 'im gonna obsess with what i wear and how my car looks'... (i have hed dents on my car for 6 years.. and they are so small and everyone tells me to paint them... oh please..if we all stopped caring about small dents on our car then this world would be a much better place just from that alone).. there's tons of things people focus on instead of Real LIFE...

Dp people say they are walking zombies... well maybe we are being shakin down to the core to allow us to see the beauty all are missing out on..to help us to awaken to REALITY.. and slowly we must learn to come back in our bodies again and live every minute in a deeper way.. you wanna see walking zombies.. look around you.. most as sleeping... there are wars and all for what... everything is just everyone's big ol ego trying to dominate another. The religions, government, educational system.. they are all a reflection of the mass EGO... the structures.. i guess it served it's purpose.. but i feel that people are becoming aware and slowly this reality is being shaken.. for change.. for growth.. for evolution..

So when DP takes the ego from us... then we see the BIGGER picture... and BOY are we shown more than what we could ever ask for.

I 100% agree with you on all you say... you are so very awesome for seeing the light in something very difficult (the dark)..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> wow yes i know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I saw the zietgeist film .. and indeed it is an eye-opener..
> 
> ...


Carl Jung described a thing called Individuation and from what I understand it is the higher self takes hold of the Ego and does a transformation to it...the Ego fights it all the way, but eventually the small ego integrates with the higher self....the higher self leads

what if DP is simply just the major transformation that Jung describes?

I have read things in the book of Revelations in the Bible and I swear I was going through a sort of "judgement" day..............my mom thinks judgement day happens when we die.................but I am saying I think it can happen in the mind while we are alive...the imagery in Revelations is like an abstract painting made from the RIGHT brain.............it doesn't make sense......to the left brain that is.......if you use your right brain, you can start to see what it means..........at least I think so anyways

what has happened to me in the last 3 years is I have been integrating all the fragments of myself.......a series of lessons.......fragments caused by trauma from childhood...........these fragments heal or integrate when we understand them.......the lesson they taught us.............for if we were whole, how could we look back at ourself? one cannot look at itself...it must be 2 to notice each other

the big bang = the ultimate fragmentation of the one into pieces that can observe each other

my big question is WHY? Why are we here? What is the purpose?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> Carl Jung described a thing called Individuation and from what I understand it is the higher self takes hold of the Ego and does a transformation to it...the Ego fights it all the way, but eventually the small ego integrates with the higher self....the higher self leads
> 
> what if DP is simply just the major transformation that Jung describes?
> 
> ...


i think it def could also be what Jung describes also..

hmm yes, i have heard quite a few people actually and even without dp say that they are going through a type of judgment day/dark night of the soul these past years...

wow i love what you wrote about the Big bang..

why are we here?? i suppose we are here because we wanted to learn in this reality with it's built in set of rules..
what is our purpose?? I suppose it is up to us.. it is what we make of it..

and also i think it must be that we are all here for each other.. in my opinion. How could we learn without each other.. ?

If i had to make a prediction... i'd say that all or many of the people on earth are about to go through or ARE going through a HUGE integration with their Higher self (where HS is slowly taking over)... and this will lead to a whole new way of living..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> i think it def could also be what Jung describes also..
> 
> hmm yes, i have heard quite a few people actually and even without dp say that they are going through a type of judgment day/dark night of the soul these past years...
> 
> ...


YES YES YES.........finally someone who SEES what I SEE

I TOTALLY think the rest of humanity is gonna go through this depersonalization that WE are going through NOW

we just happened to go through it first

I think this DP IS a stepping stone on the Evolutionary ladder for man

Jesus said the Kingdom is IN you............in revelations Jesus returns down through the clouds

I think the clouds are the clouds in our mind

I believe Revelations is explaining Evolution............spontaneous evolution...........perhaps that is why we cannot find the missing link between ape and man? because the change happened so fast so there is NO link

it's possible

evolution of spirit mixed with matter


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> YES YES YES.........finally someone who SEES what I SEE
> 
> I TOTALLY think the rest of humanity is gonna go through this depersonalization that WE are going through NOW
> 
> ...


oh wow, i never thought that about the clouds.. that sounds right! only the mind creates a fog...

and yep.. evolution of consciousness ..


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

YES!

If there is a fog, there is not nothing
But hidden within the fog
The Night, that bears the Day

From The Waste Land-

Ganga was sunken, and the limp leaves 
Waited for rain, while the black clouds 
Gathered far distant, over Himavant. 
The jungle crouched, humped in silence, 
Then spoke the thunder


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> oh wow, i never thought that about the clouds.. that sounds right! only the mind creates a fog...
> 
> and yep.. evolution of consciousness ..


Evolution into Christ Consciousness


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> i think it def could also be what Jung describes also..
> 
> hmm yes, i have heard quite a few people actually and even without dp say that they are going through a type of judgment day/dark night of the soul these past years...
> 
> ...


I think DP, Dark Night of the Soul, Individuation, Ego and the Dynamic Ground, and Spiritual Awakening are all the same thing......they all describe what has happened to me

I have an external blog where I ponder alot of things about life....I get all kinds of ideas of what is happening

the other thing that happened to me during this thing I am going through is at one point I felt like I had fallen into complete "NOTHINGNESS", like I was in a black hole and I was nothing

and guess what? it wasn't so bad..........it's very scary for the Ego though


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> Evolution into Christ Consciousness


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! you said it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I think DP, Dark Night of the Soul, Individuation, Ego and the Dynamic Ground, and Spiritual Awakening are all the same thing......they all describe what has happened to me
> 
> I have an external blog where I ponder alot of things about life....I get all kinds of ideas of what is happening
> 
> ...


wow.. yes, the ego needs something to hold on to.. but when it has nothing it feels despair... loss.. nothing to tell it what it is..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> wow.. yes, the ego needs something to hold on to.. but when it has nothing it feels despair... loss.. nothing to tell it what it is..


I often wonder why so many "parts" of the psyche?

why are we just not simple?

maybe we are simple, but society has made things to seem complicated

ever wonder why the government can't just SAY what they mean on their brochures and letters in simple terms?

why do they have to make it all wordy?

so many things in society have been MADE to be complicated when it never had to BE complicated in the first place

complicating things is a method to get away with things that are not moral. or get away with lies

those in power complicate things for us, so we can't fight back because we don't even know we've been tricked cause we are confused

if things were simple, we would SEE the wrongs immediately


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I often wonder why so many "parts" of the psyche?
> 
> why are we just not simple?
> 
> ...


yep.. i suppose it's because we are mind centered.. when we are ruled by the mind we are constantly seeking fulfillment and power.. this may sounds cliche.. but, in the heart.. we are always fulfilled.. because in that centerdness we do not need love or fulfillment.. because we are it (love).

And being mind centered means we need to understand things and communicate through many languages.. and languages create division.. people fight over their opinions and beliefs.. working so hard to defend themselves 24/7 and people interpret words based on their emotional previous experiences.

So the government just reflects how what we, 'the mass' live from.. the mind. It's so easy to see it in our system.. the mind war... and it's many structures.. and so obvious in religions. How each tries to Box God.. to define what God is through language and mental ideas... But God cannot be boxed.. just as Love cannot be boxed.

So as long as we are living from mind-consciousness it will be complicated. To me mind-consciousness means being ruled by the mind, allowing the mind to tell you what is real and basing ones life completely around self needs and desires.. believing that what one believes is the only reality and the only truth. But in heart consciousness I have learned that everyone is at their own stage.. and we are indeed all connected.. and to change the system and the gov, and this limited language.. one has to awaken to what we are within.. that one universal truth.. that all is connected , alive, and made of the same life force.. and once we awaken we realize the illusion we have been keeping ourselves in.. the more people that awaken.. the more the system will fall apart.. it all depends on each individual and their will to change the outside from within for the good of all...


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

ellatree said:


> yep.. i suppose it's because we are mind centered.. when we are ruled by the mind we are constantly seeking fulfillment and power.. this may sounds cliche.. but, in the heart.. we are always fulfilled.. because in that centerdness we do not need love or fulfillment.. because we are it (love).
> 
> And being mind centered means we need to understand things and communicate through many languages.. and languages create division.. people fight over their opinions and beliefs.. working so hard to defend themselves 24/7 and people interpret words based on their emotional previous experiences.
> 
> ...


I believe we are at that junction of change now. I am optimistic that society is waking up now


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Tanyawa said:


> I believe we are at that junction of change now. I am optimistic that society is waking up now


yep... i believe so too







at last!!!







! We are here at such a special time.. yippy!!


----------

